# Sooner



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Sooner Retriever Club

Any news is always appreciated....... :lol: 

Goose


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

The only result I know is that Verdell's (White Knight) dog, Tex, won the derby - That makes 3 wins in a row. 18 pts in 7 trials.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> The only result I know is that Verdell's (White Knight) dog, Tex, won the derby - That makes 3 wins in a row. 18 pts in 7 trials.


Is it a great dog, or a greatly trained dog?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Gerard Rozas said:
> 
> 
> > The only result I know is that Verdell's (White Knight) dog, Tex, won the derby - That makes 3 wins in a row. 18 pts in 7 trials.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

what about rest of derby results?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

The Open was a triple with the long retired and the short retired about the same line. A shot flier was on the right. Dogs had to go across a corner of a pond to get the long pheasant. Varying winds made the test very hard to nearly impossible. 

The mean judges Dr Ed and his Igor Greg Braddford had one of the birds another two hundred yards up the hill I'm told but moved it closer in when the test dog wound up in the Derby some half mile away. :shock: 

I ran my two entrants and decided I would put all my efforts into the Amateur tomorrow. I don't want no more of that stinkin Open!

Due to my sudden lack of interest ( I was the last dog to run), I didn't wait for the callbacks. I think around 35% of the field did the test with three birds, a lot of them with big hunts. (No pencil whipping here, that's for sure!)

Lightning suspended the test for a while, giving the judges more time to dream up more ways for them to cream the remaining field tomorrow.

But not me! No sir, I'm done with the Open.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> But not me! No sir, I'm done with the Open.


Sorry Tim, I hate it when that happens. 






But...








...I'm used to it.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

fowl hunter said:


> what about rest of derby results?


1st Tex w/Patsy Martin
2nd Rattler w/Roy Mackey
***3rd Reload I'll Gitum "Boo" w/Frank Price (15 points)
***4th Wing Magic's Standpipe Moon (Piper aka NutCase) w/Frank Price (22 points)

I think RJ and 2 Jams were taken by Mark Edwards.

***Littermates that age out July 1st, but Sooner was probably their last derby.

Congrats to Roy, Patsy, and Mark, and thanks to the judges for some really good marking tests.

Gotta go.

Frank


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Mark and Roy and Joann. Way to go Rattler.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Is it a great dog, or a greatly trained dog?


It is trained by a _woman_ from _Alaska_. Talk about a minority! How good could she be? Three wins in a row. That's how good she is. To Verdell, _hands on_ training should mean "hands on the check book" and off the dog.
Patsy watched my dog blow past a 350 yd mark and keep on truckin one day. (At about 650+ yds he might have been lost but he was makin' damned good time.) Patsy blessed him with the Indian name of "NoBirdTooFar".
She has to be exceptional just to put up with Verdell! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Check writin' regards,
Arturo


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I know Patsy runs him now but thought that Verdell told me the Hillmans trained Tex.
congrats Mr Price o your littermates doing so well.Too bad there arent more trial for them to run because they seem to be hot right now.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

well,I gguess Patsy is down there buy the Hillmns though isnt she?I am sure she is a good trainer,I have seen her run some nice dogs


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations Patsy and Frank!!!!!!!!! 

Patsy has had him for some time. Mary did have him for awhile. 

Great dog with great training, quite a combo.....he's a handsome fella too.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Call backs - 15 dogs going to the water marks in the morning

3, 14, 18, 19, 23, 24, 25, 29, 39, 40, 41   , 54, 60, 65, 66

Andy


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Qual
1- 11
2 - 18
3 - 25
4 - 15
RJ - 19
Jams
23 - Boogie/Mehringer
12
9
6


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Amateur was an indented triple with two retired, run in a bowl with steep banks on all sides. Short indent shot first, middle retired shot second on the left, bird thrown from top into bottom of bowl. Flier last, shot out of a winger on top at about 275 yards. Line to the go bird flier was near the short indented retired. 

Good and bad work, I think all dogs that got the chickens were called back. 35 to the land blind.

Land blind was a 475 yarder, run from the east side of the same bowl. Line was on top of the bowl on flat land, down a steep bank where a guy in a chair sat. To the right about 100 yards was a short blind. After picking up the short blind you had to thread the dog past the right blind and the kid in the chair and then another 100 yards through a gun stand and the side of a hill that stuck out into the field. Instructions in the blind said you go left of the stake and you are out. Many dogs didnt want to go right of the stake and failed the blind, including several with perfect marks. After the dog got through the blind stake alleyway, they had another 250 yards to the blind, with a wind pushing them left. Several had bad back ends, with dogs not wanting to cast into the wind. Judges suspended the blind with five dogs left to run in the morning at 9:00. 

My guess is that 15 to 20 dogs will be called back to the water blind.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

4th series a quad with 3 retired.

Open results 

1st - # 3
2nd- # 23
3rd - # 39
4th - # 65
RJ - # 40
JAMS # 24 and # 66

Don't have names - just the numbers.

Andy


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

Andy Carlson said:


> 4th series a quad with 3 retired.
> 
> Open results
> 
> ...



3 FC/AFC Vinwood's Dont' Look Ethel Mike Kammerer Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux 

23 FC Tiger's Goodness Gracious Steve & Jan Helgoth Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux 

39 AFC Cotes Du Rhone Martha and John Russell Martha Russell 

65 FC Gray's Creek Go Gabby Girl William Bowen Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux 

40 FC Ruf Sea's Angus William Bowen Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux 

24 Woody Creek's Poetic Justice Jimmy Banks Mark Edwards 

66 YDK Dixie's Li'l Bit of Boss Edward Fletcher Dave Rorem 

hope that is correct--just copied from EE


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Last dogs left to run the Amateur land blind this morning were greeted with a different test, with the wind in their face instead of right to left.

The gun stand became a non-issue and most blinds this morning were good to very good.

Those who had dings on the marks and lots of whistles to keep the dogs on line the day before were dropped. Unfortunately several of us had to spend the night or drive out and burn up a morning to find out we were not called back. An argument for partial callbacks could certainly be made!

18 called back to the water blind.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Last dogs left to run the Amateur land blind this morning were greeted with a different test, with the wind in their face instead of right to left.
> 
> The gun stand became a non-issue and most blinds this morning were good to very good.


Imagine that….handler and dog can actually see each other and the wind in your face...surprised they didnt line the blind :roll:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats to Ed Fletcher and also Angie who I believe trained that dog before going to Rorem..Ed is an extremely nice guy.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Qual Jams 23 - Boogie/Mehringer


you are such a tireless self-promoter :shock:


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

*Dr. Ed wrote:*



> Shayne Mehringer wrote:
> Qual Jams 23 - Boogie/Mehringer
> 
> you are such a tireless self-promoter


Deception is reality.

Pete


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

okvet said:


> 3 FC/AFC Vinwood's Dont' Look Ethel Mike Kammerer Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux
> 
> 23 FC Tiger's Goodness Gracious Steve & Jan Helgoth Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux
> 
> ...


It was a big time quad for a group of of big time dogs (good work Cajun Boy :wink: )

4 dogs got the big mark but 2 of them handled on a short retired, the 3rd and 4th place dogs both handled, several double handles and pick ups 

beautiful grounds, hard work by Schneeberger, Uhlenhake, Cummins, Boy Scouts (and some girls too) et al made it happen......good work 8)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

C'mon Ed. You know I'm the best thing since the vibrating razor!

How awesome was that ranch! That's an unbelievable place. Kudos to the OK clubs for getting those grounds.

SM


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Shayne is that what she calls it...the razor......lololol


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Sorry I couldn't hang with you boys this weekend.

After a long grindin' spring trial season, it is time once again to act like a father.

Friday we did the backyard country BBQ thing. That's always a nice little deal for the fam......

Then Saturday Victor y Jorge helped get the yard in a little better shape. Also picked up trash on our local Ray Roberts Corps. property.

Sunday we did the Grandparent thing and a little R&R tonight waiting for rain as the fertilizer sits ready.

Going to the Mudbuddy roundup at Caddo Lake next weekend. Can't wait. Good eats, lots of beer, mudboats, and crappie.

Field trials are fun, but sometimes it's nice to take a break. Congrats to all the winners and players this weekend.

Until next fall regards,

Gut


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> C'mon Ed. You know I'm the best thing since the vibrating razor!


you are THE MOST CONFIDENT PERSON I KNOW with no particular reason to be confident :wink:


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Sorry I couldn't hang with you boys this weekend.


your loss, not ours :wink:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

EdA said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon Ed. You know I'm the best thing since the vibrating razor!
> ...



Shayne should have been a bullrider.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Shayne Mehringer said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: No, I think he would be better suited as the clown. :wink:


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> congrats to Ed Fletcher and also Angie who I believe trained that dog before going to Rorem..Ed is an extremely nice guy.


That be her and yes he is. Dave is lucky to have him, his wife Diane and their son Eric as clients....

Angie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> you are THE MOST CONFIDENT PERSON I KNOW with no particular reason to be confident :wink:


Truer words have never been spoken. But that doesn't change anything.

What were the AM placements????

Don't hate... appreciate, regards

SM


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

Results Posted on EE!!

Thanks for all the compliments on the grounds, both on this site and during the trial. Circle C was very hospitable....We are blessed!!

Thanks for all the SRC members who worked their tails off. Our goal is exceptional judges, exceptional grounds and a smooth running trial. We had a few snafus, but all in all a great trial.

Steve Schneeberger
SRC President & FT Secretary


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

A HUGE congratulations to Grady and Ann Peacock on winning the Amateur with Ollie!

Grady and Ollie ran a perfect trial I understand and a well-deserved win for a great, great couple.

If you ever want to know who's doing what at a field trial event, just ask Ann. She notes every dog's performance and "knows the score".

What a way to end the winter trip!

Norman got second with Rosenblum
Queasy third with J. Russell
Brian Freeland's Lottie fourth

Thanks to all the Sooner gang who worked their hiney's off putting on a good trial at great grounds.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who entered and worked the trial, especially the judges. Talk about a thankless job. A special thanks to the Circle C ranch. Without grounds no trial is possible. Anyone interested in joining the Sooner or Cimarron Clubs, contact me or any club member. Cimarron is field trial oriented, while Sooner members are active in field trials and hunt tests. I still can’t believe I am a member of anything that starts with “Sooner”.

LSU regards,
Frank


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Grady Peacock................

Not a more deserving win. Congrats to Grady. That's awesome news.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Grady Peacock................
> 
> Not a more deserving win. Congrats to Grady. That's awesome news.


No doubt! Grady's a super nice guy... good for him!

Congrats to Rosenblum and the rest of the placements/finishers.

Also congrats to Mrs Martha Russell for gettin a piece of the Open!

SM


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Also congrats to Mrs Martha Russell for gettin a piece at the Open!
> 
> SM


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Also congrats to Mrs Martha Russell for gettin a piece of the Open!
> 
> SM


I got to start traveling more out of the NW. Up here all you can hope for is a win...

/Paul


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Just wanted to say Congrats to Paul and Jennifer Panichi for winning the Qual with there little girl Mollie!!! A Special congrats to Paul who handled her to the win!! It was a great weekend for Molly's is all I have to say. Keep up the good work! Brenda and Kenny
________
M114 engine


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OF the Open rather!  

SM


----------

